

"Jumping off the gw bridge sorry." FB Status Before Suicide.  - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/30/nyregion/30suicide.html?src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB

======
rblion
"He loved music," Mr. Jung said. "He was very dedicated. I couldn’t tell if
anything was wrong."

